# Need to tap



## mightyjoe (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a 400 amp sub panel fed with 500 mcm. Removing several pieces of hvac equipment and adding a single piece. Equipment rated 114 MCA which would require a 125 amp minimum breaker size. The largest breaker the panel will except is 100 amp. I need to some how get a tap off of this feeder and set a fusible switch next to panel. Can not use dual or tandem lugs because of space, unless an insulating barrier could be put between them. It is feasible to tap the buss and bolt lugs to it as another individual has stated. Does anyone know of a single lug that would be listed to except a 500 MCM and #1 AWG.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mightyjoe said:


> I have a 400 amp sub panel fed with 500 mcm. Removing several pieces of hvac equipment and adding a single piece. Equipment rated 114 MCA which would require a 125 amp minimum breaker size. The largest breaker the panel will except is 100 amp. I need to some how get a tap off of this feeder and set a fusible switch next to panel. Can not use dual or tandem lugs because of space, unless an insulating barrier could be put between them. It is feasible to tap the buss and bolt lugs to it as another individual has stated. Does anyone know of a single lug that would be listed to except a 500 MCM and #1 AWG.


 

I'm sure there's room for a polaris


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm sure there's room for a polaris


Burndy utilty.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am surprised that a 400 amp panel will only accept 100 amp breaker because 200 amp single phase panels will accept 125 amp breakers on the buss bar.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

3 great answers above! Call the switchgear rep, as I bet a breaker is available!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Maybe there's a kit to convert it to feed through?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

mightyjoe said:


> I have a 400 amp sub panel fed with 500 mcm. Removing several pieces of hvac equipment and adding a single piece. Equipment rated 114 MCA which would require a 125 amp minimum breaker size. The largest breaker the panel will except is 100 amp. I need to some how get a tap off of this feeder and set a fusible switch next to panel. Can not use dual or tandem lugs because of space, unless an insulating barrier could be put between them. It is feasible to tap the buss and bolt lugs to it as another individual has stated. Does anyone know of a single lug that would be listed to except a 500 MCM and #1 AWG.


 
What about a hot tap lug? Here is one I have used several times with great success. http://www.platt.com/product.aspx?zpid=457512 This one is for 250 but the make them larger, Penn-union makes them.


----------



## mightyjoe (Sep 20, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> What about a hot tap lug? Here is one I have used several times with great success. http://www.platt.com/product.aspx?zpid=457512 This one is for 250 but the make them larger, Penn-union makes them.


I like this item looking into spec to see if it will fit.


----------

